

What your computer does while you wait - damagednoob
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/what-your-computer-does-while-you-wait

======
maximilian
Did anybody notice the youtube style comment?:

 _WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND INTERNET SPACE. WHY NOT REPORT ON THE GOOD THAT OUR
TROOPS ARE DOING IN IRAQ? WHERE ARE THE GOOD STORIES?? OUR FREEDOM FIGHTERS
HAVE OCCOMPLISHED SO MUCH IN THE LAST FEW YEARS, AND THE LIBERAL INTERNET
IGNORES THEM, JUST LIKE THEY IGNORE GOD AND THE TEN COMMANDMENTS!!!

IF YOU MUST HATE THE TROOPS FROM YOUR LIBERAL IDEOLOGY, WHY NOT AT LEAST TALK
ABOUT JESUS? I SAW NO REFERENCES TO JESUS ON YOUR WEBSITE!! WHY NO BIBLE
PASSAGES AT LEAST?? THESE MEN ARE DYING FOR YOUR FREEDOM TO SIT AROUND AND
TYPE USELESS CRAP, AND ALL YOU CAN DO IS DEFICATE ON THEIR IMAGE AND THE
SAVIOR FOR WHOM THEY ARE WORKING.

YOU ARE JUST ANOTHER LIBERAL TERRORIST. HOPEFULLY THIS ECONOMY WILL CLEAN UP
THE INTERNET AND GET RID OF WEBSITES LIKE THIS. ENJOY HOMELESSNESS, APOSTATE._

WTF is it?

~~~
ujj
youtube style comment heh :) comments are another area where youtube is a
pioneer.

------
pwoods
Honestly, I was hoping for a joke or a comic. Sigh.

~~~
noonespecial
I was glad it was not. As much fun as a "lolcomputerz" would have been, I
found a nice comparison of the speeds that things happen in my computer, all
normalized to MB/s to be quite informative. It was helpful to see all of the
proportions all at once.

I particularly like the analogy that if getting something from memory is like
a minute long trip down the hall to get a candy bar, getting from the disk
takes _more than a year_. Nicely done.

